# Horizontal lines plasma TV



## tmac08 (Jan 31, 2009)

im interested in buying a phillips 42" plasma flat screen, but was told the picture has 6 horizontal lines in it. does anyone know if this is fixable and how much im looking at?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This could be a number of things, but on the surface it sounds expensive!  Since the drivers are usually bonded to the display, I'm guessing the fault is in the most expensive component in the set, the screen!


----------

